# Very very very funny pic.... a must see.



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I just saw this picture on Ridemonkey and I can't stop laughing


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

HA! good stuff!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Don't mean to be a buzz-kill but considering that a high profile rider recently (well, last couple of years) snapped her back, "funny" might not be the right word...


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

Pau11y said:


> Don't mean to be a buzz-kill but considering that a pro rider recently (well, last couple of years) snapped her back, "funny" might not be the right word...


True true. BUT, you did notice the spectators glasses in the last pic right?


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

nothing funnier than someone breaking their spine!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah , ha ha , I truly hope that both of those guys are ok .


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Pau11y said:


> Don't mean to be a buzz-kill but considering that a high profile rider recently (well, last couple of years) snapped her back, "funny" might not be the right word...


How is that relevant?

"Hey so sometime somewhere someone got hurting doing something. And this guy could've just maybe if he was unlucky gotten sorta hurt in a similar way, therefore, we shouldn't laugh."

????


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

I agree, NOT FUNNY!!!!! dont be an a$$hole


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

feanaro said:


> I agree, NOT FUNNY!!!!! dont be an a$$hole


welcome to the internet


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

Is that Sam Blenkinsop? Hope he came out of that ok.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Sorry, I'm an a$$hole and I can't stop from bursting into laughter every time I see it, especially the Jesus pose and the flying glasses.

I sure hope both of them came out OK from that situation though!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

is it morally correct if I laugh at the kid and grieve for the rider?


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

For the record, they were all just fine.

So laugh away!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

good thing for back protectors...


----------



## blog hogs (Feb 13, 2010)

Crash pictures and vids are great as long as everyone gets up laughing.


----------



## Dalis12 (Jan 15, 2008)

I laughed.... looks like it hurt though, glad he came out of it ok!


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Nailed that tree! Poor tree's probually going be tramatized for life now.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

guy should have ducked.


----------



## Metanoia (Jun 16, 2007)

thank goodness for back protectors.

HAHAHAHAHHAHAH on the 3rd pic it looks like the chubby little guy was eating the rider's leg


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Geez thats a little extreme to go to that length to kick a chubby asian DH wannabe kid in the face isn't it?

I mean...I understand it but still...doesn't anyone care about the children?

Still funny, not as funny as the day I watched a little kid walk backwards while talking to his mom and then turn just at the best moment to head butt a street lamp pole and fall on his a$$ while his Mom stopped, pointed and laughed.

Definetly priceless.

In that same vein, tighten those skewers...or licking tires is not the best way to determine rubber hardness! 









No animals were hurt in typing this post.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Perfect example of the different demographics on Ridemonkey & MTBR.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

haha, look! this guy broke his legs and back and will be disabled for life! hilarious!


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Worst analogy ever


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

edit: nvm


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Kharma's a bytch, I prefer not to temp it by seeking enjoyment in the pain of others.


----------



## glitz (Jan 27, 2010)

How is that funny?


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

damn, hope he's allright!


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

"thank goodness for back protectors."

I always where them but I see allot of the younger dhers going without. :nono:


----------



## shelbster15 (Nov 5, 2008)

They way I look at it is that it's only funny when they get back up, just like the Olympic Luge guy. Although it is "comical" that the photographer got such good shots of the spectator getting kicked in the face, and the glasses flying off....thats pricesless. As for the rider, that looked like it hurt.


----------



## Coopie (Dec 2, 2005)

Only thing worth even a little smile is the dudes face being kicked. Glad the rider is ok.


----------



## coldsteele (Jul 9, 2004)

Yea the only thing I find really funny is the kid on the right hand side of the last three shoots.

His head and the expression on his face do not change.

And it's kinda funny the other one go kicked while thinking he was in a safe place to watch from.


----------



## dropmachine.com (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## prophet413 (May 17, 2007)

I, for one, hope tacubaya gets trapped in a burning house. That would be a comic gold mine!


----------



## ATLMTB90 (Apr 3, 2010)

ok i found that hilarious. as long as they were both ok i think it is ok to laugh


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

prophet413 said:


> I, for one, hope tacubaya gets trapped in a burning house. That would be a comic gold mine!


It's alright as long as I try to escape from the fire and kick an Asian boy in the face with both legs!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

sittingduck said:


> Kharma's a bytch, I prefer not to temp it by seeking enjoyment in the pain of others.


so is spelling.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Snarefire (Nov 17, 2009)

OK whoever is bsing with the whole such and such is paralyzed because of that so its not funny, GTFOyourself, knock it off with the whole i am more righteous then thou bit, so long as everyone is ok its ****ing funny as hell. I have taken hits like that, and geuss what my freinds laughed, did i blame them? No, i watched the video and laughed too


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

I hope the dude is ok, if so then laughing is ok.

Religious people... be chill, this is funny.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

More funny...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

flowmaster said:


> I hope the dude is ok, if so then laughing is ok.
> 
> Religious people... be chill, this is funny.


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## glitz (Jan 27, 2010)

troll flamebait post


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

wasea04 said:


> Is that Sam Blenkinsop? Hope he came out of that ok.


gotta be, anyone on a Yeti without gloves _MUST_ be Sam Blenkinsop....


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

It sucks that they have a giant fan blowing on that jump! Must be flipped to reverse mode and sucking riders into the trees


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

This might make the hate fest/flame war even worse, or maybe make some of you laugh. Thanks to flowmaster for the first two quotes.


----------



## DoubleBat (Mar 29, 2009)

Gemini2k05 said:


> How is that relevant?
> 
> "Hey so sometime somewhere someone got hurting doing something. And this guy could've just maybe if he was unlucky gotten sorta hurt in a similar way, therefore, we shouldn't laugh."
> 
> ????


This^^.

LOL


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

hahahahahahahahahah


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

crashes suck


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Look out!


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

That looks an aweful lot like the Jisan Resort race, held in South Korea.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

If you can't laugh at this, you're dead inside.....


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

Didn't you guys ever read crash and burn magazine back in the day?


----------



## coldsteele (Jul 9, 2004)

bdamschen said:


> Didn't you guys ever read crash and burn magazine back in the day?


Wasn't that the last section of Motocross magazine also?


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

I used to like watching the crash sections of Snowboard, Motocross, and Mtn bike videos the best. But now having been personally a part of some pretty bad crash sections myself, I don't like watching them as much.

These photos, however, are hilarious. But not because of the crash, because of the spectator and the faces he is making. That is comedy gold Jerry! GOLD!


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Demodude said:


> If you can't laugh at this, you're dead inside.....


What he said.

Crashing is hilarious. I laugh at my friends when they crash, I laugh at myself when I crash. Even more when I hurt myself. If that were me on(and off) that Yeti, and I saw photos of the crash afterward, even if I were in an iron lung, I would probably laugh and call anyone who didn't a humorless nancy.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Chill out you guys. This picture is SUPER old.

And if you've ever stubbed your toe, think about the person who walks both ways uphill in the snow to their $0.50/hour job in Russia, and how they got an infection in their toe and then couldn't provide for their families and then they died and their family died and the world economy crumbled.

So if you've ever laughed at someone who stubbed their toe, then it's...

"NOT FUNNY!!!!! dont be an a$$hole"

 

Lighten up, douchebags.


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

I didn't think i was funny until I seen the dude get kicked in the face. The text made it hilarious as well.

I don't laugh when people are hurt, that **** sucks, but your average crash is hilarious.


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

tacubaya said:


> This might make the hate fest/flame war even worse, or maybe make some of you laugh. Thanks to flowmaster for the first two quotes.


Holy **** man this is comic gold!


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Altogether now, "Everybody was Kung Fu fighting!"


----------



## jahkneefive (Sep 8, 2009)

Now see you haters are lumping in the results with the incident/event. I find the incident hilarious, but I doubt I'd find the results funny at all.


----------



## O'Peeler (Mar 31, 2007)

Those are some SWEET ninja skills!


shitty


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)




----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

*Ever seen paralysis up close and personal?*

Had a roommate that was flying around the mountain one day, then disappears for a month. I was told he was injured and flown to a hospital. Found out in a rude way he broke his back and is paralyzed from the waist down when he pull up to the apartment in a wheelchair. Then for the next year you help modify the bathroom in this one bathroom apt so when you shower, you're working around some very specialized equipment that allows him to be independent. You also sign for medical supplies like catheters when your roommate is away at PT and the Brown Santa drops by.

So yeah, you can say I have a somewhat unique perspective on spinal injuries and the word "funny" wouldn't be my choice. Holier than tho? You f#*king betcha!


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Pau11y said:


> Had a roommate that was flying around the mountain one day, then disappears for a month. I was told he was injured and flown to a hospital. Found out in a rude way he broke his back and is paralyzed from the waist down when he pull up to the apartment in a wheelchair. Then for the next year you help modify the bathroom in this one bathroom apt so when you shower, you're working around some very specialized equipment that allows him to be independent. You also sign for medical supplies like catheters when your roommate is away at PT and the Brown Santa drops by.
> 
> So yeah, you can say I have a somewhat unique perspective on spinal injuries and the word "funny" wouldn't be my choice. Holier than tho? You f#*king betcha!


Yes, I have. But not _that_ up close and personal. I still think the poses those two struck, and that kid getting kicked in the face, are hilarious. I flatlined from an asthma attack. That didn't keep me from laughing while watching Malcolm in the Middle(although Stevies character was generally more annoying than funny), and doesn't keep me from saying "sucks to your asmar!". I'm sure your old roommate appreciated all your help and concern, but didn't want you to cry nightly for him and chastise people for laughing at funny photos on the internet in his name.


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## FANATIK-J (Jan 12, 2010)

*Mace Hutchinson*

https://www.macewan.org/2008/07/28/mace-hutchinson-had-a-broken-back-and-police-tased-him-19-times/










The kid in this pic wasn't hurt in a bike wreck, rather, he fell off of an overpass and some psycho cops tasered him 19 times as he lay there with a broken back. Disgusting. Check the link.


----------



## rilijin (Apr 10, 2010)

4JawChuck said:


> Look out!


Hahahahahahaha


----------

